# Installation linux sur iMac G5 education



## Napoléon (21 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche à installer linux sur mon iMac mais il se trouve que j'a l'imac educ (sans lecteur optique interne). Par souci d'économie, j'avais pris un lecteur/graveur USB2. 

Mon problème est donc tout simple, comme je ne peux pas booter sur mon lecteur CD, je cherche une solution pour lancer l'installation...

J'avais pensé que je pourrais restaurer l'image du disque d'installation sur mon disque externe et du coup booter sur ce dernier... Naïf que je suis...

Une fois le contenu de l'image copié sur le disque firewire, je démarre en maintenant ALT enfoncé et, ô joie, je vois mon disque externe avec une icône de pingouin incrustée, je clique donc dessus et lance le démarrage et là je reviens sur l'écran de choix de partition (dont l'affichage se détériore au passage) et si je reclique sur le disque externe, rebelote (et ainsi de suite)...

Bref, ça ne fonctionne pas. 

donc si quelqu'un a une solution miracle je suis preneur...

Merci d'avance !

Gilles


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Octobre 2005)

Tu dois pouvoir faire une installation par le réseau, pour une Debian tu as le guide de Branden Robinson (ma traduction n'est plus à jour, et il faut prendre sarge au lieu de woody dans les liens.)

Tu as certainement des guides plus récents qui traînent sur Google.

Bon courage.


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois pouvoir faire une installation par le réseau, pour une Debian tu as le guide de Branden Robinson (ma traduction n'est plus à jour, et il faut prendre sarge au lieu de woody dans les liens.)
> 
> Tu as certainement des guides plus récents qui traînent sur Google.
> 
> Bon courage.


Voici les liens qui m'ont été utiles pour installer Debian Sarge il y a un mois :
http://david.decotigny.free.fr/libre/ibook2-debian/ibook2-debian-index.html
http://ftp2.fr.debian.org/pub/debian-cd/images/3.0_r4/i386/
http://www.debian-fr.org/
http://ftp.u-strasbg.fr/isos/Debian/3.0_r4/
http://jmichau.free.fr/sarge_netinst/


----------



## Napoléon (22 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse !

Je viens seulement de la voir, et entre temps, j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un PB sur lequel j'ai install&#233; ubuntu du coup plus besoin pour moi d'installer linux sur mon iMac, mais je retiens tes conseils pour plus tard ;-)

Merci !


----------



## valoriel (23 Octobre 2005)

ubuntu, une bonne distribution de linux 












_...ça cartonne bien en ce moment ​_


----------



## FjRond (23 Octobre 2005)

Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse !
> 
> Je viens seulement de la voir, et entre temps, j'ai récupéré un PB sur lequel j'ai installé ubuntu du coup plus besoin pour moi d'installer linux sur mon iMac, mais je retiens tes conseils pour plus tard ;-)
> 
> Merci !


Y'a pas de quoi


----------

